# Would you buy this...



## Mitica100 (May 24, 2007)

...or a small cottage somewhere?

This is for sale on Ebay:




 
Click​


----------



## Alex_B (May 24, 2007)

I would be very tempted!

oh, and getting a nice cottage for that price is difficult over here ...


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 24, 2007)

WOW! 

Buy it, make a few plates, expose them, sell it, buy the cottage!


----------



## montresor (May 24, 2007)

I'd be afraid to own it. It belongs in a museum!

Wonder what else this auction house is putting up for sale?


----------



## montresor (May 24, 2007)

So I just looked at what else they're selling. Wow!!! Check out the Model A Elmax Leicas. Somehow I'm glad I don't have the money to get even one of the things they're offering. What a candy store!


----------



## spazoid1965 (May 25, 2007)

yikes!


----------



## nealjpage (May 25, 2007)

montresor said:


> So I just looked at what else they're selling. Wow!!! Check out the Model A Elmax Leicas. Somehow I'm glad I don't have the money to get even one of the things they're offering. What a candy store!


 I only have two questions:  how much and give it to me!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 26, 2007)

I don't know, it seems pointless to me to sell such a rarity on E-bay and for _that_ sum of money! It belongs to a photographic museum, not to a camera collector. Imagine how much dough E-bay will make _if_ the item is being sold!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2007)

Well it isnt a kodak 2c but well done////


----------



## nealjpage (May 26, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Well it isnt a kodak 2c but well done////


----------



## Mitica100 (May 26, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Well it isnt a kodak 2c but well done////


 
:lmao: :lmao: 

Yeah, a little charred around the edges. However it is rare. (couldn't resist!) :greenpbl:


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2007)

You realize the kodac 2c has now become the standard by which all classic cameras will be judged.


----------

